# Inland Empire, California looking to start a group



## annism (Jan 13, 2009)

We, my husband and I, live in the Inland Empire and would like to start a new group.  My husband is an experienced DM/GM.  We played all though college and have been looking for a group since we moved to Southern California.

We are flexible about the campaign we play.  All we ask is that you want to play because the game is fun and that you bring a sense of humor with you.  We enjoy the game and the people who play the game.

Thanks,
Ann
Annism


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, I'm interested in joining a game in the IE.  I live in Highland and my email is themightytarrasque AT gmail dot com  If you want to know more about me.


----------

